

The legacy of NeXT lives on in OS X - akandiah
http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/12/the-legacy-of-next-lives-on-in-os-x

======
smegel
I'm guessing most people with any interest in obscure OS trivia already knew
this. Although it is fascinating.

